# Angron have a last name?



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I was browsing warhammer40.wikia when I came by:

http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Butcher's_Nails

These cortical implants were also used on the Primarch Angron when he was enslaved by the ruling Nucerian elite of the city-state of Desh'ea, turning him into a killer the likes of which they had never before seen, *Angron Thal'kyr* -- Lord of the Red Sands, the greatest gladiator the world had ever known.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

That is a Title. We don't know the De'Shean dialect so whether Angron refers to Red Sands or 'Lord' or whether that is Thal'kir. I think Thal'kir is actually 'Lord' so Angrons name is lieterally 'the Red Sand'.

My take anywho.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Thal'kr, the ruling family of Desh'ea. They owned Angron.

"The Thal’kr held my leash,’ [Angron] said. ‘They owned me.’"

Unless Thal'kir is different from Thal'kr? I'm just basing it off of the dialouge in _Betrayer_. They refer to Angron as Angron-Thal'kr:

"‘Angron-Thal’kr died a hundred years ago,’ Oshamay whispered. ‘He fled at the
Battle of Desh’elika Ridge.’"


----------

